# 60 cats needs home in Spain/Germany



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please cross post, especially to all your European friends........and your groups.

60 cats found in an apartment. Used to belong to an elderly couple who saved them from the street in Spain. Now the man is dying from cancer and the woman is also doing real bad and no longer in the apartment.....
This is what it looks like http://www.cecot.es/elmoli/aleman/gats_yaya_aleman.htm
http://www.cecot.es/elmoli/aleman/katzen.htm
El Moli in Spain and Zoo Plus, a company in Germany where I buy my food are trying to find homes for 60 kitties. If you know of someone in Germany or Spain who would like a cat or two, then go to the page and write Doris....some cats are FIV+. All will be tested.

Helle

60 Katzen in Not

Dringend Katzenliebhaber gesucht

Der spanische Verein El Moli vermittelt eigentlich Wohnungskatzen, die keiner mehr haben will. Im Januar erreichte den Verein die Anfrage, ob man 60 Katzen aufnehmen könne. Ein altes Ehepaar sammelte über Jahre ausgesetzte und/oder kranke Katzen von der Straße auf und gab ihnen in einer leerstehenden, feuchten und unbeheizten Wohnung Unterschlupf und Futter. Inzwischen leidert der Mann an Krebs im Endstadium, die Frau ist ebenfalls sehr hinfällig. Die Katzen können von den beiden nicht mehr versorgt werden und der Vermieter kündigte nun an, die Wohnung ab Ende März räumen zu lassen. 

El Moli erklärte sich sofort bereit, den Vierbeinern zu helfen. Doch ist die Wohnung erst seit Ende Januar zugänglich und im (eigentlich geschlossenen) Tierheim des Vereins können immer nur maximal 10 Katzen aufgenommen werden. Inzwischen sind alle 60 Tiere entwurmt und entfloht, viele sind bereits auf FIV und Leukose getestet und geimpft. Und einige befinden sich sogar bereits in deutschen Pflegestellen. Leider sind ein paar Katzen derzeit krank und viele geben sich in der kahlen Wohnung scheu. Die wenigen, die bisher von einer Pflegestelle aufgenommen wurden, wandelten ihr Wesen aber sehr schnell. Doch noch immer sitzen nahezu 60 Katzen in Spanien, die dringend ein neues Zuhause suchen. Wer von den Tieren bis Ende März die Wohnung nicht verlassen hat, wird eingeschläfert. Interessenten, die deshalb Platz und Zeit haben, ein oder gar mehrere Tiere bei sich aufzunehmen, können sich an die deutsche Kontaktperson des Vereins, Doris Görg, [email protected], Tel: 0163-8538654 wenden. Helfen Sie, damit jede Katze ein neues Zuhause findet und eine Chance bekommt!


----------



## finalturismo (Feb 19, 2005)

holy freaking crap!!! good luck i pray for you man :: jesus help him::


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Do you have any update about them? Were any of them adopted? I noticed some of the pictures have a smiley face below...does it mean there were adopted?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe, I'm not sure. I don't understand German.


----------



## CrazyMommy (Apr 6, 2005)

It says that they had to be out by the end of March! Any updates on the cats. Some have found homes but not all of'em. 
BTW I am German!


----------

